# Dyno tested...... Mastermind Ported 660 vs Stock 660 vs Dual port 660



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2014)

I've never been such a believer in a ported saw till I got some on my dyno. Amazing!!!!


----------



## old-cat (Sep 1, 2014)

That Monkey mind sure knows how to turn that 660 ON!!!!


----------



## treesmith (Sep 1, 2014)

I can vouch for just how impressive a mastermind 660 is, an amazing saw


----------



## weedkilla (Sep 1, 2014)

That's amazing. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 1, 2014)

Thats a 2hp increase across the board ................... AWESOME !!


----------



## redfin (Sep 1, 2014)

A tad optimistic on their advertised numbers is Stihl. Thanks Chad.


----------



## NWCoaster (Sep 1, 2014)

redfin said:


> A tad optimistic on their advertised numbers is Stihl. Thanks Chad.


On this 660 anyways... according to that it is making less power stock than the 461 he tested???? I thought I remember the 461 being right on 6HP stock as advertised.


----------



## NWCoaster (Sep 1, 2014)

That is pretty sad when a Dual port muffler adds around .8 HP.... hard to believe it couldn't leave the factory that way with emissions still intact. That is pretty embarrassing.


----------



## NWCoaster (Sep 1, 2014)

Definitely would like to send my 461 to Mr. Monkey......... ok.... I'm starting to talk to myself here.........


----------



## GrassGuerilla (Sep 1, 2014)

Nice work Chadihman, and dang Nice work Randy. It has to make you proud to wring that kinda increases out of a saw that has had so many engineering hours spent. Seriously man, that's commendable. From your saw shed your handing the engineers (and marketing) their asses. 

Another Thanks for showing us that it takes a dual port 660 to get the hp they claim on an 046.


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 1, 2014)

chadihman said:


> I've never been such a believer in a ported saw till I got some on my dyno. Amazing!!!!


Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Hopefully this dyno thread will turn out better than that last one did.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 1, 2014)

Unreal! Randy, you do some amazing work! Thanks for sharing Chad


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's the percent increases of the ported 660 compared to the stock 660:
*RPM's % >
8500 = 35.4%
9000 = 37.5%
10000 = 59.7%
11000 = 73.7%
12000 = 180%*


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's the percent increases of the ported 660 compared to the ported 461:
*RPM's %>
8000 = 19.1%
9000 = 15.8%
10000 = 13.7%
11000 = 16.5%
11500 = 19.3%
12000 = 77.7%*


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 1, 2014)

chadihman said:


> I've never been such a believer in a ported saw till I got some on my dyno. Amazing!!!!



Very nice. Thanks Chad.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Hopefully this dyno thread will turn out better than that last one did.


Brush Ape will be here soon.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 1, 2014)

Isn't there supposed to be a funny dip in there somewhere!? . 
Nice work on both ends fellas


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> Here's the percent increases of the ported 660 compared to the stock 660:
> *RPM's % >
> 8500 = 35.4%
> 9000 = 37.5%
> ...



I couldn't believe that these numbers were correct.......I argued with Ron that he was crazy. I said no way in hell was this correct. 

But it is. He finally got it thru my thick head. 

http://www.percentagecalculator.net/


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks good....I wonder were my 064 would stack up


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Dammed if I know Andrew......my flipping head is reeling right now.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hopefully in a good way friend.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh yeah......in a good way. 

I feel 200% better than I did a week ago.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 1, 2014)

That graph looks like smooth power for long bars


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 1, 2014)

Is this just standard work saw numbers?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Yep. Just my "normal" ported 660. 

There is nothing else that I know how to gain......short of adding a tuned pipe.


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I think with the saw falling below 5 HP above 13,000 RPM, that it will suck for limbing. 



Keep up the good work, Randy!


----------



## Beer Gut (Sep 1, 2014)

Disappointing when you think you have a stock 660 with 7hp and with MM think it's around 7.5 or something. No wonder I like my 460 and 044 so much. 

Time to get the 660 fixed up right.

Great stuff guys


----------



## big t double (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> ....
> 
> There is nothing else that I know how to gain......short of* adding a tuned pipe.*


----------



## wyk (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I couldn't believe that these numbers were correct.......I argued with Ron that he was crazy. I said no way in hell was this correct.
> 
> But it is. He finally got it thru my thick head.
> 
> http://www.percentagecalculator.net/



All this time I've been doing it in my head. I shoulda known there would be a web page for it. WHat are the chances of that?  Prolly 100%


----------



## redfin (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh yeah......in a good way.
> 
> I feel 200% better than I did a week ago.



Im glad its 200% and not just a measly 180%. Im also glad i didnt take the normal advice to send my most used saw when i sent you my 660. It was such a turd before you fixded it.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Im ready to see a 661c dyno! That may be my next saw


----------



## mtlogdog (Sep 1, 2014)

Now let's see what that tuned pipe will do 

nice to see the whole power band it's important too me at least don't just run my saws at max rpm it's hard to be as accurate when milling timber for finish product


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 1, 2014)

The more I read these dyno threads the more I want to send the 066 to chad!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm waiting on the MS661 to get back in my shop before I send anything else to be tested. When that happens I hope he can get a stock one so I ain't gonna ship two.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2014)

That 660 had oil pushing out the breather cap on my dyno hydraulic tank. Never had that before. Had the dyno sweating but still had the power to pull that 660 to a clutch slip.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

chadihman said:


> That 660 had oil pushing out the breather cap on my dyno hydraulic tank. Never had that before. Had the dyno sweating but still had the power to pull that 660 to a clutch slip.


Chad have u ever dynoed a husky ported 395?


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Chad have u ever dynoed a husky ported 395?


Nope but I think I'd like to do that test just not now. Got some other saws and things to do first.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Ya id like to see more big saws dyno before I buy a big saw. Especially the 661. I bet that thing will be awesome


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd love to see this 3120XP I just did for Steven on that dyno. Might kill the poor dyno though.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'd love to see this 3120XP I just did for Steven on that dyno. Might kill the poor dyno though.


What kinda hp u think it makes Randy? U sure brought a turd of a 660 to life. Hard to imagine they leave that much on the table from the factory? I know ole Ronnie will be like a kid in a candy store with that jewel


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

I have no idea Keith.......it's damn stout though.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'd love to see this 3120XP I just did for Steven on that dyno. Might kill the poor dyno though.


 
That 3120xp is 119cc ............
The 660 is 92cc ..........

If you had the 660 make the dyno spill its mud through the breather, your 3120xp will grenade that poor dyno .........
Please dont send it to Chad untill we see some other comparisons, these dyno threads rule !!!


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I have no idea Keith.......it's damn stout though.


I cant even imagine


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> That 3120xp is 119cc ............
> The 660 is 92cc ..........
> 
> If you had the 660 make the dyno spill its mud through the breather, your 3120xp will grenade that poor dyno .........
> Please dont send it to Chad untill we see some other comparisons, these dyno threads rule !!!


I have a more stoudt hydraulic pump on a shelf. I think I'm going to build another dyno for big saws and race saws.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

chadihman said:


> I've never been such a believer in a ported saw till I got some on my dyno. Amazing!!!!



It begs the question: How in the world does Stihl get their HP #'s?


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 1, 2014)

chadihman said:


> I have a more stoudt hydraulic pump on a shelf. I think I'm going to build another dyno for big saws and race saws.


A man with 2 dynos ?????????
Would that mean twice as many dyno threads ??


----------



## R2D (Sep 1, 2014)

chadihman said:


> I have a more stoudt hydraulic pump on a shelf. I think I'm going to build another dyno for big saws and race saws.


Such as a mastermind 088 [emoji6] shipping would be a killer...$130ish round trip


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 1, 2014)

Keith,
I think there is more than 1hp gain.
If Stihl says 7hp, and Chads dyno referenced that as 5.7hp
Then we MUST keep the ratio the same

7 over 5.7 is equal to x over 8.1

Real world, if the Stihl makes 7hp (thats a big IF), then real world Mastermind is making 9.95 hp


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Im ready to see a 661c on dyno. Ill make a prediction! Seeing what a quad port 461 does ported fairing to the ported 660, 76cc vs 91cc, ill bet when Randy ports the 661c it will make 9+ hp


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Well look at it like this with the 461 and 660. The factory specs say 6hp for 461 and 7hp for the 660 . That would mean about 1+ hp gain by porting! Thats still big! Seems the 461 was alil hotter from the factory out of the box than the 660? 7.2hp from a 76cc saw is pretty dang impressive anyday comapred to the 91cc. U gotta expect the 91cc to make more than the 76cc. I think Randy did one hell of a job on the 461 also?


My point is that Stihl is inflating their numbers


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> Keith,
> I think there is more than 1hp gain.
> If Stihl says 7hp, and Chads dyno referenced that as 5.7hp
> Then we MUST keep the ratio the same
> ...


I agree. Randy squeezed 3hp from a factory 660. I was only uses what Stihl claims from factory specs to actual gains on the dyno. Actual hp from factory was alil more true than the 660? Ive ask that question all day long about how they got factory specs. Chads dyno sure exposes the truth though. Stihl should be ashamed!!!lol. If a man was buying a saw and leaving it factory he would be far ahead to buy the 461? Cant disput that 660 ported though. Proofs in the puddin


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> My point is that Stihl is inflating their numbers


Ill take Chads mechanical abilities over Stihls marketing hype. Anybody that buys a factory 660 and sees this should be pissed at Stihl!!


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Anybody that has a factory 660 should be knocking Randys door down to port that thing lol!!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Ill take Chads mechanical abilities over Stihls marketing hype. Anybody that buys a factory 660 and sees this should be pissed at Stihl!!


I'd say probably all manufacturers are liberal with their hp numbers


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 1, 2014)

The manufactures are also likely quoting crank, not chain HP. Nice work to both Randy and Chad


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

The 660 has gone way downhill in HP over the years.......the higher they raise the exhaust the lower the HP they produce.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The 660 has gone way downhill in HP over the years.......the higher they raise the exhaust the lower the HP they produce.


So the older 066 or 064's produced good hp?


----------



## Beer Gut (Sep 1, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> The manufactures are also likely quoting crank, not chain HP. Nice work to both Randy and Chad


Yup going to post their highest numbers.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 1, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> Here's the percent increases of the ported 660 compared to the stock 660:
> *RPM's % >
> 8500 = 35.4%
> 9000 = 37.5%
> ...



The average percent increase in the ported 660 from these five rpm ranges (8500 - 12000) was 77.2%!
The average percent increase in the ported 660 from the first four rpm ranges (8500 - 11000) was 51.5%!
Randy, I definitely got more than my money's worth. I feel like I need to send you more money!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> The manufactures are also likely quoting crank, not chain HP. Nice work to both Randy and Chad


How much is lost? 1-2 hp?


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> The average percent increase in the ported 660 from these five rpm ranges (8500 - 12000) was 77.2%!
> The average percent increase in the ported 660 from the first four rpm ranges (8500 - 11000) was 51.5%!
> Randy, I definitely got more than my money's worth. I feel like I need to send you more money!


No doubt! He did an awesome job. Its kinda like he said about my 362c from the factory it was a turd!! Lol! That factory 660 was a huge turd!! He made u a good one to be proud of though


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> So the older 066 or 064's produced good hp?



Yes sir. The 066 Red Light was probably the strongest of all the 1122 series saws. 

One of my 066s did beat a stock Red Light by 14 seconds in a single cut though. So they ain't crazy stout. 



Ron660 said:


> The average percent increase in the ported 660 from these five rpm ranges (8500 - 12000) was 77.2%!
> The average percent increase in the ported 660 from the first four rpm ranges (8500 - 11000) was 51.5%!
> Randy, I definitely got more than my money's worth. * I feel like I need to send you more money!*



Well if you insist.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yes sir. The 066 Red Light was probably the strongest of all the 1122 series saws.
> 
> One of my 066s did beat a stock Red Light by 14 seconds in a single cut though. So they ain't crazy stout.
> 
> ...



To me the real question is what does a old school 066 ks jug ported do on the dyno...


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

It will likely make a little more power Andrew. The exhaust is lower......


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

What does the factory porting look like on the 661 Randy. Did they correct the exhaust height and leave less on the table?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

They did get the exhaust at a better point......and they did leave less on the table. But the gains are still very impressive.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> They did get the exhaust at a better point......and they did leave less on the table. But the gains are still very impressive.


So you have the 661 in your area?


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Ill be the first in line when I see the dyno if it has gains like Ronnies! I bet its a smooth cranking, idling, and accelerating saw


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Ill be the first in line when I see the dyno if it has gains like Ronnies! I bet its a smooth cranking, idling, and accelerating saw


It had better be for $1300+


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 1, 2014)

660 

I'd like to see something like this getting tested... 797 Gear drive!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> 660
> 
> I'd like to see something like this getting tested... 797 Gear drive!
> View attachment 366080


So does it vibrate the fillings out of your teeth?


----------



## cgraham1 (Sep 1, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> So does it vibrate the fillings out of your teeth?


It's not mine.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks like top notch condition


----------



## wyk (Sep 1, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> 660
> 
> I'd like to see something like this getting tested... 797 Gear drive!
> View attachment 366080



Honestly, I would be more impressed if the dyno could hold that thing back enough to even get any meaningful results.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2014)

I had heard way back stihl went by crank hp and husky went through the clutch. This was in 2003-2004 time frame. I don't know how true that is. We need to see a husky dyno on there now.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> I had heard way back stihl went by crank hp and husky went through the clutch. This was in 2003-2004 time frame. I don't know how true that is. We need to see a husky dyno on there now.


What would be ur prediction on hp for a 395 Mike?


----------



## showrguy (Sep 1, 2014)

i like this thread !!


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 1, 2014)

KG441c said:


> What would be ur prediction on hp for a 395 Mike?



Stock probably 6.5-7. Ported I would say 8.5-9.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 1, 2014)

Great work Randy & Chad, very, very impressive.

Not bad for a passing FAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'd love to see this 3120XP I just did for Steven on that dyno. Might kill the poor dyno though.





KG441c said:


> What kinda hp u think it makes Randy? U sure brought a turd of a 660 to life. Hard to imagine they leave that much on the table from the factory? I know ole Ronnie will be like a kid in a candy store with that jewel


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

stihlaficionado said:


> So you have the 661 in your area?



I ported one several months ago.......before Stihl recalled them.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Im ready to see a 395 on that dyno too. Are they strong like that 660 Randy?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

Stronger.....a lot stronger.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Really???!! Dont make me buy my first tall skinny orange saw!!!! Lol


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

They look smaller with the low top cover.


----------



## hseII (Sep 1, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Well look at it like this with the 461 and 660. The factory specs say 6hp for 461 and 7hp for the 660 . That would mean about 1+ hp gain by porting! Thats still big! Seems the 461 was alil hotter from the factory out of the box than the 660? 7.2hp from a 76cc saw is pretty dang impressive anyday comapred to the 91cc. U gotta expect the 91cc to make more than the 76cc. I think Randy did one hell of a job on the 461 also?


Yes and no;
The 461 is all new tech

The 660 is 25+ year old design.... 

It will be very interesting to compare a MM MS661R to both these new 461Rs and the long in the tooth 066/660.

I Wait With Baited Breath Mista Monkey


----------



## hseII (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Stronger.....a lot stronger.


I Hope you can't say that after you get your hands on a 661.... Well, Again....


----------



## KG441c (Sep 1, 2014)

Im eager about these 90cc saws now!! Lol!! Randy what would be ur pick on the ultimate 90cc saws? ported of course? Anybody else and why?


----------



## chadihman (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Stronger.....a lot stronger.


So what holds a ported 660 back from a ported 395? Narrow piston skirt not allowing wider ports?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

The 395XP is a quad port engine.....

Right now I think the 390XP is the best 90cc saw out there. It's lighter and faster than any other I build. The 395XP is a 100cc class saw IMHO.


----------



## hseII (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The 395XP is a quad port engine.....
> 
> Right now I think the 390XP is the best 90cc saw out there. It's lighter and faster than any other I build. The 395XP is a 100cc class saw IMHO.


----------



## Nate66n1 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you ever want to put a big cc saw on that dyno I have a couple that we could try to bust something with lol.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

hseII said:


>



Oh it ain't like that. There are a bunch of great saws out there. The 390XP is just light and fast. 

I don't think it is as durable as a 660 though......not even close. Those damn saws are bulletproof.


----------



## nmurph (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The 395XP is a quad port engine.....
> 
> Right now I think the 390XP is the best 90cc saw out there. It's lighter and faster than any other I build. The 395XP is a 100cc class saw IMHO.



How does the 394 ported compare?


----------



## hseII (Sep 1, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Oh it ain't like that. There are a bunch of great saws out there. The 390XP is just light and fast.
> 
> I don't think it is as durable as a 660 though......not even close. Those damn saws are bulletproof.


They damn well better be if I own one: let's just say I'm rough on ****


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 1, 2014)

nmurph said:


> How does the 394 ported compare?



You know Neal.......the 394 is pretty damn stout too.


----------



## Brush Ape (Sep 1, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> Brush Ape will be here soon.





hseII said:


> I Wait With *Baited* Breath Mista Monkey



*bated*


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 1, 2014)

Brush Ape said:


> *bated*


Haha. I knew you'd show up.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> 90cc blah blah!!! Lol!! Im pretty damn excited my Masterminded 461r 76cc saw makes almost 7.2hp at 10500rpm and weighs 14.6 lbs!!!! Dang talk about power to weight ratio???


 
Actually my ported 660 has a better power-to-weight ratio than your ported 461R if you want to be technical. The 660 is at 0.489HP/lb and your 461R is 0.463HP/lb!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2014)

Last time I argued with Ronny I ended up feeling like a moron. 

660 is king.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm just giving you accurate information since you were comparing power-to-weight ratios. No big deal, it's just facts.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Last time I argued with Ronny I ended up feeling like a moron.
> 
> 660 is king.


Randy, you're a smart MAN! I just wish I could convince my wife I'm right....most of the time.


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> The 395XP is a quad port engine.....
> 
> Right now I think the 390XP is the best 90cc saw out there. It's lighter and faster than any other I build. The 395XP is a 100cc class saw IMHO.



The 395 is only 3.1cc bigger than the 660







It does feel like a bigger saw though. opcorn:


----------



## chadihman (Sep 2, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> Randy, you're a smart MAN! I just wish I could convince my wife I'm right....most of the time.


+1


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 2, 2014)

When I'm just sawing big rounds while cutting firewood, I'll always run the bigger saws, 660/390xp. But falling trees for work I'll take the 460-461/372xpw. All saws are modded, the lighter saws give a lot of effort and the weight is much nicer while working.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 2, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> The 395 is only 3.1cc bigger than the 660
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Maybe one day Chad will have a chance to dyno a ported 395. I'd like to see that data.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> No arguing here. Im sick of the bickering about what saw will save the universe!


 You haven't heard?? The 660 is not only the KING but also Mr. Universe!!


----------



## hseII (Sep 2, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> When I'm just sawing big rounds while cutting firewood, I'll always run the bigger saws, 660/390xp. But falling trees for work I'll take the 460-461/372xpw. All saws are modded, the lighter saws give a lot of effort and the weight is much nicer while working.


Hey J,

Do you have .404" chain?

I seem to be in need of some all o the sudden...

HEath


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh Andy........I see you liking posts. 

Check your emails.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2014)

My ported 7900s, 385/390XPs, and my 395XPs all beat a ported 660 with ease.


----------



## hseII (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My ported 7900s, 385/390XPs, and my 395XPs all beat a ported 660 with ease.



A Pot Stirrer You Are


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My ported 7900s, 385/390XPs, and my 395XPs all beat a ported 660 with ease.


Thats impossible ur lying!!!!!lol!


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah......I'm stirring with a big paddle this morning. lol

Hey Brian......finishing up your jug today.


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 2, 2014)

hseII said:


> Hey J,
> 
> Do you have .404" chain?
> 
> ...


No, maybe in the future. For now I've only ground one, but no interest other than that. I'm ordering a roll of Oregon CL .050 full comp today, have had lots of request.


----------



## hseII (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......I'm stirring with a big paddle this morning. lol
> 
> Hey Brian......finishing up your jug today.


With A 59% bigger Paddle than Normal..

Rock On Mista Monkey Man


----------



## hseII (Sep 2, 2014)

Tree Sling'r said:


> No, maybe in the future. For now I've only ground one, but no interest other than that. I'm ordering a roll of Oregon CL .050 full comp today, have had lots of request.


So you Can grind some if I have them Shipped to you?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> My ported 7900s, 385/390XPs, and my 395XPs all beat a ported 660 with ease.



You know the story the tortoise and the hare ? I bet that 660 will be cutting long after those other brands are retired ,at least that's what the production fallers around here tell me .


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> You know the story the tortoise and the hare ? I bet that 660 will be cutting long after those other brands are retired ,at least that's what the production fallers around here tell me .



I agree completely. 

Take a look at my shelf........Stihl after Stihl after Stihl......


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 2, 2014)

hseII said:


> So you Can grind some if I have them Shipped to you?


Yes sir. I ground one like I said, it turned out very nice.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah......I'm stirring with a big paddle this morning. lol
> 
> Hey Brian......finishing up your jug today.



whutchudoin in there ?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2014)

Just stuffs.....

Better run the piston backward.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

I have a question for everyone that would pertain to only cutting firewood 25" and under. Whats the fastest saw in the cut for that size firewood? 40cc to 100cc


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Just stuffs.....
> 
> Better run the piston backward.


I have three saws to do, just concerned about porting with the Foredom left handed...
Aww, hell with it, they are not my saws, better get to work, haha.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I have a question for everyone that would pertain to only cutting firewood 25" and under. Whats the fastest saw in the cut for that size firewood? 40cc to 100cc



I ain't touchin that.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I have a question for everyone that would pertain to only cutting firewood 25" and under. Whats the fastest saw in the cut for that size firewood? 40cc to 100cc


71-76 cc with a super sharp square chain


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> 71-76 cc with a super sharp square chain


Models??


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Models??


Any of the major brands will put a smile on your face for firewood dolly 7900,Husky 372xpw ,stihl 461 ,or my personal favorite the 440-460 hybrid ,a not too heavy nimble saw is what to look at for firewood ,60 cc is a good firewood for some ,just not going to be as fast


----------



## treesmith (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> I have a question for everyone that would pertain to only cutting firewood 25" and under. Whats the fastest saw in the cut for that size firewood? 40cc to 100cc


90+cc with the depth gauges ground down


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

treesmith said:


> 90+cc with the depth gauges ground down


I bet that thing would yank out of ur hands if not careful?


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

So Redd Foxx u say 70 to 76 cc is fastest and treesmith says 90+???? Surely a 70cc saw with less hp cant cut as fast as 90+ with more hp? I surely dont know but would like to know from someone thats actually used them all


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> So Redd Foxx u say 70 to 76 cc is fastest and treesmith says 90+???? Surely a 70cc saw with less hp cant cut as fast as 90+ with more hp? I surely dont know but would like to know from someone thats actually used them all


You said with a 25 inch bar not a 42 inch ,each saw has their place ,use the right tool for the job more or less ,with a 32 inch in the middle my saws are a toss up which is faster cutting ,they are all within 1 second in a 30 second cut ,so i grab the lighter one ,I like to sweat as little as possible cutting 
I would not consider putting a 42 inch bar on my 70cc saws where i would not think twice about my 90cc

Edit ...........None of my saws are stock ,so your results may vary ...........


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd say a heavily ported 3120XP with a 10 pin rim.


----------



## hseII (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'd say a heavily ported 3120XP with a 10 pin rim.



OMG!!!!!


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Sep 2, 2014)

Seriously, even a 7900?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I'd say a heavily ported 3120XP with a 10 pin rim.



Yeah but your a baddazz knuckledragger


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

Keep it in 25" wood and under. Ill hardly ever cut anything bigger


----------



## hseII (Sep 2, 2014)

Trx250r180 said:


> Yeah but your a baddazz knuckledragger


Ol' LongArms is in Good Spirits, which he deserves to be.

Hey Monkey Man, do you like Coconut?


----------



## hseII (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Keep it in 25" wood and under. Ill hardly ever cut anything bigger



How big are your arms?



Oh, you said <100cc, not < 100ci per hole 

That Monster 4 numbered Orange thing that RE just finished would be a bad dude with a short bar and big sprocket.

Speed- MM Ported 390 Hooskee 

Durability and Comfort- Ported MS461R

There is a dude on here with a like new MM ported 461R for less than you can buy a new one, send it to RE, and get it ported.

And no waiting list....


----------



## wyk (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm currently in Portugal, uh doing Portuguese things, but I did raise a toast to you guys at lunch!


----------



## nmurph (Sep 2, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I'm currently in Portugal, uh doing Portuguese things, but I did raise a toast to you guys at lunch!



You SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best I could do this morning was grits and eggs, and a big, cold glass of cow squeezin's.


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 2, 2014)

390XP


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2014)

Glen's 460 is probably the fastest I've used. Maybe the 390 was about the same but not by much.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> So Redd Foxx u say 70 to 76 cc is fastest and treesmith says 90+???? Surely a 70cc saw with less hp cant cut as fast as 90+ with more hp? I surely dont know but would like to know from someone thats actually used them all


We know the answer between our saws from our dyno charts! Here's a video for you. You're still going the distance...but someone has already left with the cup!!


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> We know the answer between our saws from our dyno charts! Here's a video for you. You're still going the distance...but someone has already left with the cup!!



Ronnie ur misinterpretation of the discussion is obvious. We are talking cut speeds in actual wood not numbers on a chart? Big difference


----------



## treesmith (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> So Redd Foxx u say 70 to 76 cc is fastest and treesmith says 90+???? Surely a 70cc saw with less hp cant cut as fast as 90+ with more hp? I surely dont know but would like to know from someone thats actually used them all


I've used a MM660xb with 25" 36RS and low depth gauges in Aussie yellowbox, it was an eye opening experience but yeah, needed a good grip. I use chainsaws everyday and I just could not stop myself laughing out loud like a crazy man.



I'll try 390xb and 441cxb with the same wood/bars/chains when I get back, never had time before I left on holiday


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Ronnie ur misinterpretation of the discussion is obvious. We are talking cut speeds in actual wood not numbers on a chart? Big difference


You've seen the youtube videos?? Who won??? I rest my case. If you're going to cut wood with me you need a bigger saw....ported 661, ported 390 or 395. Then I'll let you cut with me.


----------



## redfin (Sep 2, 2014)

My stock 12mm 44 out cut my stock 660 in 25 and under. Now that the are both ported the 660 never sees smaller than a 28" and the 44 laughs at a 25" buried. I still believe the hybrid would pull out on top in that size wood.


----------



## hseII (Sep 2, 2014)

redfin said:


> My stock 12mm 44 out cut my stock 660 in 25 and under. Now that the are both ported the 660 never sees smaller than a 28" and the 44 laughs at a 25" buried. I still believe the hybrid would pull out on top in that size wood.


I think you are so right, I'm going to find out.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 2, 2014)

That's some funny stuff...my hotdog is bigger than your hotdog


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Sep 2, 2014)

My milkshake brings all the boys to the yard.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 2, 2014)

So hawt


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 2, 2014)

My 460 has beat a couple 90 cc saws.  One being a 660. In a 24" Cant. 

Nice chart Randy.


----------



## Brush Ape (Sep 2, 2014)

Ron660 said:


> We know the answer...........





KG441c said:


> Ronnie ur misinterpretation................



Meanwhile, 066blaster's wife's legs are better than Ron660's and Keith441's wife's legs put together.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 2, 2014)

Who cares about legs that are together? I sure as hell don't


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 2, 2014)

Chad, are you still using the arm with a digital scale or have you figured out some data aqc. and software yet? I have a kart engine dyno I want to convert from analog to digital, I may eventually get around to putting a chainsaw mount on it.


----------



## wyk (Sep 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Who cares about legs that are together? I sure as hell don't



Like I said before. I'm doing Portuguese things...


----------



## Beer Gut (Sep 2, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> That's some funny stuff...my hotdog is bigger than your hotdogView attachment 366245


And that's just gross. Big pile of ground lips and a**holes. Lol


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 2, 2014)

You know you like it


----------



## chadihman (Sep 2, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Chad, are you still using the arm with a digital scale or have you figured out some data aqc. and software yet? I have a kart engine dyno I want to convert from analog to digital, I may eventually get around to putting a chainsaw mount on it.


Yes currently using the digital scale. Found a nice system but finding it hard to convince my wife I need to shell out $1500 for it.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 2, 2014)

I mostly use the 046 and 066 when cutting firewood, and in 25" wood the 046 has never been the faster saw.


----------



## Outlaw5.0 (Sep 2, 2014)

Great job Randy.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Sep 2, 2014)

chadihman said:


> Found a nice system but finding it hard to convince my wife I need to shell out $1500 for it.


Start charging for dyno time... problem solved!


----------



## weedkilla (Sep 2, 2014)

I was chatting with a go kart guy here the other day, his dyno time is $90aud per hour......


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 2, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> I was chatting with a go kart guy here the other day, his dyno time is $90aud per hour......



I just want 5 minutes then


----------



## HuskStihl (Sep 2, 2014)

Under 25"? Ported 385 with an 8 pin


----------



## showrguy (Sep 2, 2014)

hey randy,
those air guns you ported for joe gibbs racing were a huge success, those guys were consistantly over a second faster than anyone else, sunday night at atlanta..
if i can get roger penskee to send ya a dozen or so would you be willing to hook em up ??


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> I mostly use the 046 and 066 when cutting firewood, and in 25" wood the 046 has never been the faster saw.


Man u have quite a collection of 0 model saws! Is the 046 or 066 ported?


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 2, 2014)

Both, and the 046 is fitted with an 064 pop- up piston as well


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Both, and the 046 is fitted with an 064 pop- up piston as well


Wow! Who ported them?


----------



## wyk (Sep 2, 2014)

nmurph said:


> You SUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The best I could do this morning was grits and eggs, and a big, cold glass of cow squeezin's.



Psh. It's a 2 hour flight for me. Some barrios are very interesting, though...


----------



## chadihman (Sep 2, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> That's some funny stuff...my hotdog is bigger than your hotdogView attachment 366245


 I thought I was on Sawhawgs


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 2, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Wow! Who ported them?[/QUOT
> A local guy, he mainly built race motors for 2- stroke snowmobiles, so I found info from here and some of his knowledge and built some pretty strong runners.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 2, 2014)

chadihman said:


> I thought I was on Sawhawgs


 It twas only a dream.....it feels weird to have fun here for a change...


----------



## KG441c (Sep 2, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> It twas only a dream.....it feels weird to have fun here for a change...


I dont care for the silly bickerings at all. Especially when its my best friend and bickering whos saw is the fastest? Gonna run my damn blood pressure up and have a freakin heartattack! Thats why alota folks have left off to another site


----------



## fastLeo151 (Sep 2, 2014)

In though your nose out through your mouth...... Repeat if necessary.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 2, 2014)

chadihman said:


> I've never been such a believer in a ported saw till I got some on my dyno. Amazing!!!!



That's a lot of HP for an ole country boy cutting firewood for his house. It's definitely more HP than I'll ever need but it'll be fun. Wish both of my Grandpaws, both deceased, could have used it. They were both Loggers and used Homelites. I bet their saws didn't have half this HP. I remember my Dad telling me stories watching his Dad, and other Loggers, using cross-cut saws! Loggers I talk to these days talk about dependable saws not the fastest.


----------



## Grey (Sep 2, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Psh. It's a 2 hour flight for me. Some barrios are very interesting, though...
> 
> View attachment 366331


Lisbon? Very cool town. Great food and wine.


----------



## Brush Ape (Sep 2, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> Both, and the 046 is fitted with an 064 pop- up piston as well




*DING* truth torpedo with dt066.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 2, 2014)

So chad, what's next in line on the dyno?


----------



## Nate66n1 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm wondering the same thing


----------



## nmurph (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm, good question....


----------



## Brush Ape (Sep 2, 2014)

nmurph said:


> Hmmmmmmm, good....



Yeah


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 2, 2014)

Keith, I agree w/Brian, w a 24/25 in bar (they are exactly the same) your 461 is about perfect. Other saws may be faster, but they will also be heavier.

I would not want the wt of a 660 all the time to pull a 24" bar. That saws place is with the longer bars (IMHO).


----------



## KG441c (Sep 3, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Keith, I agree w/Brian, w a 24/25 in bar (they are exactly the same) your 461 is about perfect. Other saws may be faster, but they will also be heavier.
> 
> I would not want the wt of a 660 all the time to pull a 24" bar. That saws place is with the longer bars (IMHO).


Thanks for the reply Mike. We should let this thread be about the 660 dyno and not about speed ? I shouldnt have ask the question about speed . Sorry for the derail Ronnie. This should be ur thread about the gains of the 660


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 3, 2014)

redfin said:


> My stock 12mm 44 out cut my stock 660 in 25 and under. Now that the are both ported the 660 never sees smaller than a 28" and the 44 laughs at a 25" buried. I still believe the hybrid would pull out on top in that size wood.


 
I ported one my 044's and was floored by the difference between stock and ported, it laughs at anything 28" and under, is perfect with a 32" and RS. Then I took another of my 044's and put Terrys kit in it ............

I laughed out loud at the difference between stock and ported, then I just about giggled like a little kid when I ran Terrys masterpiece next ............ an 044 hybrid kit.

That hybrid is a different animal - and in my parts, nothing has ever come close to beating Terrys, including some 90-100cc big boys, all with 32 or 36 setups
Dont get me wrong, my home-ported 044 is one stout mutha-scratcher .......... but Terrys hybrid is just an animal !!!! No contest !


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 3, 2014)

Was the 044 you ported a 10 mm to begin with? I know the big bore could not have been.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 3, 2014)

Deets066 said:


> So chad, what's next in line on the dyno?





nmurph said:


> Hmmmmmmm, good question....


nmurphs Mastermind ported 460. Still in the box. Had to finish up others first. Sorry for the delay but hey man I thought I was getting that saw last winter.


----------



## Moparmyway (Sep 3, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Was the 044 you ported a 10 mm to begin with? I know the big bore could not have been.


 No, it is a 12mm


----------



## nmurph (Sep 3, 2014)

chadihman said:


> nmurphs Mastermind ported 460. Still in the box. Had to finish up others first. Sorry for the delay but hey man I thought I was getting that saw last winter.



No worries.

I'm really interested to see what she does. I have an EC ported 7900 and they close in terms of power.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2014)

That 460 was the first saw I ever split the case on.......and the first one I really dug deep to do a proper job on the port work. I did win the 046 build off with it, but after a re-tune, Brad's 460 was a little faster. 

I've changed a lot of things about my 460 builds since I did that saw. For instance, it has a pop up piston......I cut squish now.


----------



## imagineero (Sep 3, 2014)

I'll put another vote in for Randy's 660 work. He ported a well used 660 for me early this year and it's as strong as the day is long. Of more importance than the peak HP is the spread of HP for a usable work saw, and Randy's saw is strong and pulls hard well down into the midrange which makes it fantastic to use especially on longer bars. It's just so easy to bog stock saws, but Randy's 660 keeps pulling.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Sep 3, 2014)

Grey said:


> Lisbon? Very cool town. Great food and wine.



I agree, Lisbon is a very cool town for holidays, but the food and the wine?? Reindeer, you should stop in France when you get back to Ireland, i'll show you what real wine is


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 3, 2014)

Moparmyway said:


> I ported one my 044's and was floored by the difference between stock and ported, it laughs at anything 28" and under, is perfect with a 32" and RS. Then I took another of my 044's and put Terrys kit in it ............
> 
> I laughed out loud at the difference between stock and ported, then I just about giggled like a little kid when I ran Terrys masterpiece next ............ an 044 hybrid kit.
> 
> ...



His hybrid has a cut chamber and stuff. The 2nd best running 460 cylinder I've done to date. The best lives in Alaska and I want it.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 3, 2014)

/gg///ģ",


Mastermind said:


> That 460 was the first saw I ever split the case on.......and the first one I really dug deep to do a proper job on the port work. I did win the 046 build off with it, but after a re-tune, Brad's 460 was a little faster.
> 
> I've changed a lot of things about my 460 builds since I did that saw. For instance, it has a pop up piston......I cut squish now.



I'd send mine to see the difference? 

I know mine is F'n Strong! !


----------



## Dieselshawn (Sep 6, 2014)

Watching.......


----------



## wyk (Sep 6, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> I agree, Lisbon is a very cool town for holidays, but the food and the wine?? Reindeer, you should stop in France when you get back to Ireland, i'll show you what real wine is



If you got a bunk for me, I'll buy a plane ticket. I have to go to andorra in a few months, so I could manage a stop.

Now bear in mind I did just finish a bottle of wine at my table for 10 euro that was excellent. That sounds like Beaujolais territory in France. Am I gonna get a bottle of Burgundy or Bordeaux worth drinking at a price like that?  Yes, I had an entire bottle of wine at lunch by myself. I live in Ireland. What do you expect?

Also, I finally got to have a 'Royale with cheese'. They are still called quarter pounders in the UK and Ireland, where I spend most of my time.


----------



## redfin (Sep 6, 2014)

I would have to drink a bottle of wine to eat that slop.


----------



## wyk (Sep 6, 2014)

redfin said:


> I would have to drink a bottle of wine to eat that slop.



That bottle of wine came with Lagostinos in garlic butter and cilantro and tempura green beans. I rather enjoyed them. Tempura was a gift to the Japanese from Portugal, believe it or not: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempura#Origins

The Royal was at 1 am, when I was more adventurous in my food choices.

I agree with Haddoc - it is difficult to compare with French food. But they sure do alright in Portugal - especially for the costs.


----------



## hseII (Sep 6, 2014)

redfin said:


> I would have to drink a bottle of wine to eat that slop.


That's my son't favorite place to go; McVomit.

I've eat enough of that slop to last me a lifetime working out of town and trying to be cheap.
Pass


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 6, 2014)

hseII said:


> That's my son't favorite place to go; McVomit.
> 
> I've eat enough of that slop to last me a lifetime working out of town and trying to be cheap.
> Pass


My food of choice traveling is Subway or Quizno's mostly. Occasionally Burger King or Wendys.


----------



## hseII (Sep 6, 2014)

reindeer said:


> That bottle of wine came with Lagostinos in garlic butter and cilantro and tempura green beans. I rather enjoyed them. Tempura was a gift to the Japanese from Portugal, believe it or not: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempura#Origins.
> 
> I agree with Haddoc - it is difficult to compare with French food. But they sure do alright in Portugal - especially for the costs.


All that sounds good.

Watch them Frenchies, they'll stiff you with the bill if they get the chance...


----------



## redfin (Sep 6, 2014)

Reindeer I was only referring to the mcrappy burgers. I know if I'm constipated I just go to mcdonalds. Problem solved.


----------



## wyk (Sep 6, 2014)

mdavlee said:


> My food of choice traveling is Subway or Quizno's mostly. Occasionally Burger King or Wendys.



I've always thought BK had the best burgers. In much of Europe, BK have beer on the menu. Here's some veal I had at a little side cafe late one evening(Most places in Lisbon are open until 1AM).
10 EUro, including the wine.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2014)

I wonder where Mickey Dee's would land on the dyno?


----------



## wyk (Sep 6, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I wonder where Mickey Dee's would land on the dyno?



Oh stop pretending ya want it to sway towards topic. You know you want pie.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 6, 2014)

Pie???

Pie you say????

Oh Wes.......I'm trying to lose a few pounds......

But pie?????

There is pie?

Where??? What kind????? 

Any ice cream????? Do tell.


----------



## wyk (Sep 6, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Pie???
> 
> Pie you say????
> 
> ...



They didn't have pie where I was last week. But they did have some amazing pecan pastries - just stuffed full of pecan, and pecan pie filling. Very nice with port  Which...uh... I had an entire bottle of.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Sep 6, 2014)

Yesterday i was in the Buffalo Grill, they probably have the best "american food" available in France, it's at leat my favourite!

https://www.google.fr/search?q=buff...&ei=mTILVNKzBITgaqeggVA&sqi=2&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw

And we drinked californian red wine, i like californian wines with grilled meat.


----------



## hseII (Sep 6, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> Yesterday i was in the Buffalo Grill, they probably have the best "american food" available in France, it's at leat my favourite!
> 
> https://www.google.fr/search?q=buff...&ei=mTILVNKzBITgaqeggVA&sqi=2&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAw
> 
> And we drinked californian red wine, i like californian wines with grilled meat.


I'ma Georgia guy, but a Good Chilean is hard to be as far as my country self is concerned...


----------



## KG441c (Sep 6, 2014)

Down here in La. We will take a porkchop, greens, cornbread , and a Budlight!!! Lol


----------



## wyk (Sep 6, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Down here in La. We will take a porkchop, greens, cornbread , and a Budlight!!! Lol



I love me some BBQ. But my home town of Austin, Texas is a mighty long ways for travel these days.


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 6, 2014)

reindeer said:


> They didn't have pie where I was last week. But they did have some amazing pecan pastries - just stuffed full of pecan, and pecan pie filling. Very nice with port  Which...uh... I had an entire bottle of.


That pecan pastry looks like somebody ate it once already! I bet it's good though


----------



## CR888 (Sep 6, 2014)

l would travel to the states just to eat smocked BBQ. There is a show on pay TV l watch called 'Man vs Food' where the host eats at some of the best local old school American eat outs. Pull apart 24hr smoked pork briscette comes to mind, my mouth waters thinking about it. Not high end restaurants but where the locals go for the best traditional bbq. Alot of the places are from down south. l have a weber kettle grill....its awesome, but some of the cast iron massive smokers over there are incredible.


----------



## Terry Syd (Sep 6, 2014)

The best smoked pork ribs I've had in Oz are at Hog's Breath. Good, but not great like you would find at a local smoke house where you get a real smoked taste all the way to the bone. The one thing I miss in Oz is decent Tex-Mex food, most attempts at it over here wouldn't even be mistaken for Mexican food. Hell, I've had better tacos off the nastiest looking street vendors in Mexico. When we go hunting I usually get a leg (or two) of pig, goat or roo and make up a BIG batch of Texas Chilli in the camp oven - the guys go nuts over it.


----------



## hseII (Sep 6, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Down here in La. We will take a porkchop, greens, cornbread , and a Budlight!!! Lol


Make it a Shiner and you got a deal


----------



## treesmith (Sep 6, 2014)

Took the wifey for lunch in the New Forest, found an olde thatched pub that served perfect smoked ribs, sat outside watching baby donkeys


----------



## wyk (Sep 7, 2014)

hseII said:


> Make it a Shiner and you got a deal



In Ireland, I drink Smithwicks. It's a Bitter, AKA an Ale - but it's the closest thing they have over here to Shiner. It's brewed less than 30 minutes away in Killkenny here.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 7, 2014)

This is what we drink for taste here in La. if being fancy!! Lol


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 7, 2014)

Captn, some very nice Reds out of both CA and WA (Cabs, Merlot & a few Red Zins), and some very good Malbecs from Argentina.

It is hard to find them non locally, but there are also a few good Cabernet Francs from upstate NY. Production is usually very limited, and unfortunately quality varies a lot from year to year. One year it will be great, the next undrinkable!


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 7, 2014)

KG441c said:


> View attachment 367207
> View attachment 367207
> This is what we drink for taste here in La. if being fancy!! Lol



Nothing more than a great marketing schema wrapped around Belgium's worst beer, well probably excluding Mais (still much better than miller lite). 

Try Duvel, Leffe Blond or maybe Chimay Red. Those might change your mind. If you like darker beers Leffe Bruin is great or Chimay Blue is dark with a sweet disposition.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 7, 2014)

srcarr52 said:


> Nothing more than a great marketing schema wrapped around Belgium's worst beer, well probably excluding Mais (still much better than miller lite).
> 
> Try Duvel, Leffe Blond or maybe Chimay Red. Those might change your mind. If you like darker beers Leffe Bruin is great or Chimay Blue is dark with a sweet disposition.


Never even heard of them much less able to get them. Most folks here never even heard of Stella. Bud light and Miller Lite main ones here but Ill mostly have one once in a blue moon anyway. Most these folks down here drink for quanity not quality, it could taste like horse piss as long as it delivers and is cheap! I like either Stella or Red Stripe with a steak.


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2014)

On the continent, the UK, and here, Stella is known as 'hooligan beer'.  It puts the 'hooligan' in 'soccer hooligan'.



Here, our version of Miller is Carlsberg.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

We r just riff raff down here in La!! Lol! Missing out on the finer things in life


----------



## Deets066 (Sep 8, 2014)

Tito's vodka and lemonade 
Dark beer
Home brew wine, much better than buyin it


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

Im really not a drinker at all anymore. A good import beer with a steak every once in a blue moon is nice but my idea of happiness comes from other places than alcohol and the such. Enjoying life to me is the simplicity of enjoying the day the Lord has made. My life and happiness comes from God, family, and chainsaws!! Lol! Dont need much more than that


----------



## chadihman (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Im really not a drinker at all anymore. A good import beer with a steak every once in a blue moon is nice but my idea of happiness comes from other places than alcohol and the such. Enjoying life to me is the simplicity of enjoying the day the Lord has made. My life and happiness comes from God, family, and chainsaws!! Lol! Dont need much more than that


Amen Brotha!........Oh by the way the 461 will be at your door on wed. Sorry I didn't get yours and Ronnies shipped till thursday of last week.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

chadihman said:


> Amen Brotha!........Oh by the way the 461 will be at your door on wed. Sorry I didn't get yours and Ronnies shipped till thursday of last week.


No problem Man!! Appreciate what yourself and Randy did for us


----------



## nmurph (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Im really not a drinker at all anymore. A good import beer with a steak every once in a blue moon is nice but my idea of happiness comes from other places than alcohol and the such. Enjoying life to me is the simplicity of enjoying the day the Lord has made. My life and happiness comes from God, family, and chainsaws!! Lol! Dont need much more than that



...and Amen.


----------



## old-cat (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Im really not a drinker at all anymore. A good import beer with a steak every once in a blue moon is nice but my idea of happiness comes from other places than alcohol and the such. Enjoying life to me is the simplicity of enjoying the day the Lord has made. My life and happiness comes from God, family, and chainsaws!! Lol! Dont need much more than that



Now here's a man who has knowledge and understanding far greater than most people!!!!!!!


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Never even heard of them much less able to get them. Most folks here never even heard of Stella. Bud light and Miller Lite main ones here but Ill mostly have one once in a blue moon anyway. Most these folks down here drink for quanity not quality, it could taste like horse piss as long as it delivers and is cheap! I like either Stella or Red Stripe with a steak.



Ahh, I saw La in your post and thought Los Angeles where you would have much better access to other import beers. Now Louisiana is probably a different story so, carry on.


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Im really not a drinker at all anymore. A good import beer with a steak every once in a blue moon is nice but my idea of happiness comes from other places than alcohol and the such. Enjoying life to me is the simplicity of enjoying the day the Lord has made. My life and happiness comes from God, family, and chainsaws!! Lol! Dont need much more than that


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

reindeer said:


>


That also is nice with an orange shoved down its throat with a meal such as steak imo


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> That also is nice with an orange shoved down its throat with a meal such as steak imo



It's starting to show up here. The Irish are starting to appreciate American ales. I'm still more fond of ENglish Bitters, being as they are similar to shiner.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

Sweet Tea for me now if out for a meal. Cant beat Red Ball sweet tea with Domino sugar with a good ole lemon wedge on the side


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 8, 2014)

For a widely available beer, I like Sam Adams. Also enjoy a Saranac Black & Tan when I can find it (mostly an upstate NY thing) or a Killian's Red.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Sep 8, 2014)

Beer and a stihl 660 .............sounds like a good time ............


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 8, 2014)

I like IPAs and porters myself.


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 8, 2014)

Absolutely no beers until all the cutting is done, same with hunting.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Sep 8, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Absolutely no beers until all the cutting is done, same with hunting.



An old french video about drinking & hunting. This will be fun even for someone who don't understand french!



i'll translate the best part, the reporter ask them about the difference between the good and the bad hunter,

-The bad hunter is the kind of guy who when he see something, he shoot. But the good hunter, when he see something...well...ok, he shoot, but it's different, he's a good hunter...


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks for the try Captn, but I got an error message that it is not available in this Country!

I agree though, I love to hunt, but it must be done responsibly. A hunter was killed up near my property when another hunter mistook him for a Bear. I think Beer may have been involved. The shooter was a VERY EXPERIENCED hunter who often harvested large bucks. Alcohol & hunting don't mix.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 8, 2014)

I like free beer


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Sweet Tea for me now if out for a meal. Cant beat Reb Ball sweet tea with Domino sugar with a good ole lemon wedge on the side



The locals look at me like I'm mad when I offer them sweet iced tea, even in summer.


CapitaineHaddoc said:


> An old french video about drinking & hunting. This will be fun even for someone who don't understand french!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Y'all wanna go to about 4:50 or so.... the action starts about half 5.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 8, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Absolutely no beers until all the cutting is done, same with hunting.


Nothing like pounding down a case of beer cuttin' wood and shootin' little critters.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 8, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Nothing like pounding down a case of beer cuttin' wood and shootin' little critters.


Remind me not to cut or hunt with you.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 8, 2014)

i didn't say I do it....i was just sayin' sarcastically


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Nothing like pounding down a case of beer cuttin' wood and shootin' little critters.



then drivin home afterwards


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2014)

reindeer said:


> then drivin home afterwards



I could say I was being sarcastic, but y'all already know I live in Ireland...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 8, 2014)

No drinking and cutting wood for me....the only time i cut wood is when I'm at work and they wouldn't care too much for that.


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Sep 8, 2014)

Beer is one of my biggest passion, with chainsaws and skiing. But i only drink beer after work. And i made my own beer (i think some of you guys do the same, no?)

I just put my cherry flavoured beer in bottles, 





Smell pretty good!


----------



## redfin (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> We r just riff raff down here in La!! Lol! Missing out on the finer things in life



I have family in Baton Rouge, by far some of the best eating I have done was in LA.


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2014)

redfin said:


> I have family in Baton Rouge, by far some of the best eating I have done was in LA.



I miss me some crawfish Ettouffee.


----------



## wyk (Sep 8, 2014)

I like to visit Pappadeaux's on occasion...


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

Boiled Crawfish big deal here in La.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Boiled Crawfish big deal here in La.


How close are you to duck commander. I watch that show when I can. Good Godly people with good values. Sometimes I drool at there cooking and sometimes I cringe.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

They r northeast of me about 1.5hrs. My wife loves that show and reads all the family values books they have written


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

My wife and I actually met Si at a birthday party and spent most of the day with him. He had his tea and glass with him when he showed up too!! Lol


----------



## nmurph (Sep 8, 2014)

When are we going to see some more dyno results?


----------



## chadihman (Sep 8, 2014)

nmurph said:


> When are we going to see some more dyno results?


Drove 20 miles tonight to get my 92 E free gas. I burnt through 5 gal all on the dyno in the last couple months. Tomorrow night I should have some dyno time. Patience grasshopper!!! Workin my tail off lately. Put over 300 miles on my service truck today. Thankfully the repair in the field only took 2.5 hrs.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

Chad have u ever worked on a Cat d9t dozer? The one I operate I think is 553hp at 2100rpm. That thing is bulletproof almost but its so high tech that they get a code on computer at our Cat dealer before we usually know anything is wrong


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Chad have u ever worked on a Cat d9t dozer? The one I operate I think is 553hp at 2100rpm. That thing is bulletproof almost but its so high tech that they get a code on computer at our Cat dealer before we usually know anything is wrong


I wish I could believe you, I really do. 


















PICS or it doesn't exist!!!


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

blsnelling said:


> I wish I could believe you, I really do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





blsnelling said:


> I wish I could believe you, I really do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

Our piles r usually higher than the conveyors in top of picture


----------



## chadihman (Sep 8, 2014)

KG441c said:


> Chad have u ever worked on a Cat d9t dozer? The one I operate I think is 553hp at 2100rpm. That thing is bulletproof almost but its so high tech that they get a code on computer at our Cat dealer before we usually know anything is wrong


Nope. I work in the tractor and pull type equipment shop. We have a construction section in the shop and I get to help those guys when there in need but were not a cat dealer although New Holland has used cat engines in a number of there harvesters. I work mostly on large tractors and big square balers. I have my own lap top that stays with my service truck. It has software and diagnosing features for well over 100 models of equipment. My laptop is my most valuable tool I have. The majority of service issues are electronic failures in today's equipment. The CIH Magnum in my avatar pic has up to eight controllers in it and sells for around $400,000 if its a cvt model.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 8, 2014)

I think our Cats r Acert technology if that sounds familiar? Gps and all in them but we usually grade piles on visual. We use to use Wagner CHD rubber tire dozer with 535 Detroits. We went to the d9s which are leaps and bounds ahead of the Wagners. 3 d9 dozers at 1.3 millon each they bought us and they r like cadillacs


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Sep 22, 2014)

I know this thread is older, but was wondering if you also have torque curves on top of hp? I think the useable torque makes a big difference. For instance my 99 LS1 camaro was reprogrammed and put 3.73 rear in, hp was increased 10% but torque was more like 20% and the low end at 3000rpm was crazy, couldn't get a big enough tire to keep from spinning. 

Also, i suspect you might have a large range in 066 or 660 you test, even if all stock and they probably publish on the high side. The original 066 was rated at 7.4 hp and with dual port (read as magnum) was listed as 7.8hp, at least in my vintage Stihl catalog from 1994 i believe.

What i do know is my newish 066 round top, pretty much same as 660, with the older style thumb size exit muffler, no screen, but no dp front, with HD2 air filter is only just a tad slower than my 394xp, both with new chains on a 36" bar, and let me tell you 394 is noticeably heavier, though av is better. Biggest difference i found was in frustrating oiler on the stihl, have to switch that one out, then would be close to even.


----------



## chadihman (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## chadihman (Sep 22, 2014)

This one is of the ported 660 with torque and hp. Two strokes don't have torque like a four stroke so it wont have a fancy torque and hp meeting point.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 22, 2014)

They will still cross at 5252......


----------



## MustangMike (Sep 22, 2014)

Randy does very impressive work no matter how you look at it!


----------



## Derrick Sawyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks that's pretty cool data there, might have to eventually get a ported saw or have one ported, never had one in my hands. As ya'll have mentioned, once you get to plug into your M-tronic and edit, along with the usual grinding, that dyno of yours might be busy.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 23, 2014)

chadihman said:


>


 Max Torque is at 8000 rpms....that's designed for BIG WOOD!


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 23, 2014)

chadihman said:


> This one is of the ported 660 with torque and hp. Two strokes don't have torque like a four stroke so it wont have a fancy torque and hp meeting point.


What differences would I see if I went with an 8-pin?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 23, 2014)

I use an 8 pin up to a 28" bar.


----------



## Ron660 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I use an 8 pin up to a 28" bar.


 Sounds good. I think I'll try an 8-pin since I'm using a 28" bar.


----------



## wyk (Sep 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> They will still cross at 5252......



They have to... it's part of the function: _Horsepower_ = (_Torque_ x Engine Speed)/_5252_

_Here is how that works: http://www.howstuffworks.com/question622.htm_


----------



## srcarr52 (Sep 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> I use an 8 pin up to a 28" bar.



Good setup, one of my favorites. Full comp or skip?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 23, 2014)

Using a lot of semi skip lately.


----------



## KG441c (Sep 23, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> Using a lot of semi skip lately.


I use stihl 20" rshlk semi on my ported 362c and sharpen the square steep at about 30° and rakers set at .025. That 362 loves that setup. Fast and smooth


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 27, 2017)

chadihman said:


> I've never been such a believer in a ported saw till I got some on my dyno. Amazing!!!!




For all of the clowns that brag that that your saw holds 11000 or 12000 RPM in the cut look at this chart, power starts falling off fast after 9500 RPM even on the ported saw an torque falls off even faster. Steve


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 27, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> For all of the clowns that brag that that your saw holds 11000 or 12000 RPM in the cut look at this chart, power starts falling off fast after 9500 RPM even on the ported saw an torque falls off even faster. Steve


I don't think I've ever heard anyone saying they made max HP at that RPM, but that the saw will hold those RPMs in the cut with a light load, demonstrating the upper end of the powerband. Even in the example you showed above, the ported saw is making more HP at 12,ooo RPMs than a stock saw is at peak.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 27, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> For all of the clowns that brag that that your saw holds 11000 or 12000 RPM in the cut look at this chart, power starts falling off fast after 9500 RPM even on the ported saw an torque falls off even faster. Steve


I have saws I have ported that will hold around 12k in the cut, and I've posted the videos of them doing just that. Not in a racing can't or with special racing chain, but cutting actual hardwood with boring (but sharp) working chain on bars longer than most would use. Further, I've shown how you or anyone else can measure the rpm the saw is pulling in that video, and I welcome anyone to verify that. So what do you make of that? Am I being dishonest, or just a clown?

We've had our disagreements on some things, and agreements on others, and I think both of us have tried to focus on the positive. It's a shame, but here you are name calling for no reason while showing that you don't understand the graph you used as an example. If you look at that plot again you'll see the ported saw is still making about 80% of it's peak hp at 12krpm - do you really think it can't cut wood there?


----------



## rmh3481 (Feb 27, 2017)

Once you exceed peak power, your just making noise.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 27, 2017)

It's a representation of the powerband. You can't graph or demonstrate that which you do no test. Again, no one said above peak HP was ideal.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 27, 2017)

rmh3481 said:


> Once you exceed peak power, your just making noise.




Exactly right. Steve


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 27, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> I don't think I've ever heard anyone saying they made max HP at that RPM, but that the saw will hold those RPMs in the cut with a light load, demonstrating the upper end of the powerband. Even in the example you showed above, the ported saw is making more HP at 12,ooo RPMs than a stock saw is at peak.



Ive heard plenty making of claims their saws hold 11000 to 12000 in the cut which is pure bs, , even the ported one makes the most hp at 9500 to 9600 rpm and thats the most rpm they should be run at for the best cutting speed Steve


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 27, 2017)

rmh3481 said:


> Once you exceed peak power, your just making noise.


That's a nice saying that may make sense in terms of racing, and things like shift points etc, but it really holds no water in this context. With a gearbox you can efficiently change rpm, so you can keep the engine at it's peak hp rpm while using that power at the rpm where you need it. With a chainsaw you have one gear so you cannot shift, and even initial gearing is possible only to a limited extent. 

Horsepower is the rate of energy transfer, or the rate of work being done, and I can assure you that the saw in that plot is still capable of doing a lot of work at 12krpm - and the faster the chain moves the faster it cuts through the log. You'd be better off if you could use that engine at 10krpm and gear it up 20%, but you can't.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 27, 2017)

Chris-PA said:


> That's a nice saying that may make sense in terms of racing, and things like shift points etc, but it really holds no water in this context. With a gearbox you can efficiently change rpm, so you can keep the engine at it's peak hp rpm while using that power at the rpm where you need it. With a chainsaw you have one gear so you cannot shift, and even initial gearing is possible only to a limited extent.
> 
> Horsepower is the rate of energy transfer, or the rate of work being done, and I can assure you that the saw in that plot is still capable of doing a lot of work at 12krpm - and the faster the chain moves the faster it cuts through the log. You'd be better off if you could use that engine at 10krpm and gear it up 20%, but you can't.




Your full of bs. any saw is going to cut the fastest where it makes the most hp plain and simple' Steve


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 27, 2017)

The faster a chain spins on a piece of wood the more cutters pass over that piece of wood in a given piece of time, making it cut faster.
2 strokes make power within a power band, not just at a given rpm.
Anybody ever ride a banshee and feel the power band kick in? It's certainly there, and over a range of rpm.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 27, 2017)

The above is pure bs . yes at a higher rpm the take more SHALLOER chips which make for a slower cutting speed' Steve


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 27, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> Your full of bs. any saw is going to cut the fastest where it makes the most hp plain and simple' Steve


Well, thanks for that excellent analysis. 


mountainlake said:


> The above is pure bs . yes at a higher rpm the take more SHALLOER chips which make for a slower cutting speed' Steve


That's absurd, there isn't going to be any significant chip size different between 10k and 12krpm, it's only 20% faster. 

Within reason cut time will be proportional to both the downward force on the chain and the linear speed of the chain. 

Compared to 10krpm the ported 660 in that plot at 12krpm is down 20% in power and moving the chain 20% faster - it'll cut about the same speed through the log anywhere between the two rpms. 

By 13k it's down 43% in power but going only 30% faster so it's lost ground at that point.


----------



## Jed1124 (Feb 27, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> The above is pure bs . yes at a higher rpm the take more SHALLOER chips which make for a slower cutting speed' Steve


When does your saw cut faster, when you lean on it or let it self feed with a good chain through the wood? 2 identical saws, one ported, one not. One is making more power at a higher rpm, therefore it will feed through the wood at a faster rate.
Nobody is trying to sling bs, and I don't have a dog in this fight, I just don't understand how this is not the case.
I do miss Chads threads though. They were great!


----------



## SquareFile (Feb 27, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> For all of the clowns that brag that that your saw holds 11000 or 12000 RPM in the cut look at this chart, power starts falling off fast after 9500 RPM even on the ported saw an torque falls off even faster. Steve



I think they left. OP built a heck of a dyno! Think it showed true colors of el builders.


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 27, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> Ive heard plenty making of claims their saws hold 11000 to 12000 in the cut which is pure bs, , even the ported one makes the most hp at 9500 to 9600 rpm and thats the most rpm they should be run at for the best cutting speed Steve


Obviously, you didn't read what I wrote.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 28, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Obviously, you didn't read what I wrote.



I've watched quite a few of your vids where you let the saw turn high rpm's in the first cut , 2nd cut loaded the motor more getting it into the peak hp RPM, 3rd cut lugged it a lot. The 2nd cut was the fastest every time when the saw was at the peak hp RPM. Any saw will hold 12000 RPM in the cut not cutting very fast. Steve


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 28, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> I've watched quite a few of your vids where you let the saw turn high rpm's in the first cut , 2nd cut loaded the motor more getting it into the peak hp RPM, 3rd cut lugged it a lot. The 2nd cut was the fastest every time when the saw was at the peak hp RPM. Any saw will hold 12000 RPM in the cut not cutting very fast. Steve


I agree. I've said nothing to the contrary.


----------



## mountainlake (Feb 28, 2017)

Brad

I sure wasn't talking about you running saws too fast and your vids that show how a saw cuts at high to low rpm are the best. I just irks me when these clowns get on here bragging their saw holds 12000 in the cut. Steve


----------



## Guru LLC (Feb 28, 2017)

Ported saws are just a silly fad.


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 28, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> Brad
> 
> I sure wasn't talking about you running saws too fast and your vids that show how a saw cuts at high to low rpm are the best. I just irks me when these clowns get on here bragging their saw holds 12000 in the cut. Steve


There are many claims made here including that a saw "holds" 12k when it only hits it briefly during the cut - and also hits 8k for just as long. Brad's controlled and progressively increasing load videos are good demonstrations of what the saw really does. The actual speed of fastest cutting will be something less than max rpm, but may be above the hp peak because the cut speed is highly dependent on chain speed. You cannot just make the saw cut faster by pushing harder, just as you cannot make a wood plane cut faster by pushing harder on it - you must make more passes. 

I'm delighted when one of my saws pulls 10.5k through a practical cut with real-world wood and chain, but some of them will do significantly better than that in real-world cutting. They are not things I sell, they are tools I use for firewood.

In general, you make your criticisms with a rather wide brush. I'm not at all sure who you were originally targeting with your comment, but if you'd actually say who you meant you would not end up including people you didn't intend (like apparently Brad in this case).


----------



## Guru LLC (Feb 28, 2017)

One of my latest J'Red 2153s. 

It does pretty good, even on the dogs, but it was using a light touch. There are so many variables to cutting a piece of wood, that even with video evidence one can still wonder.......


----------



## blsnelling (Feb 28, 2017)

mountainlake said:


> Brad
> 
> I sure wasn't talking about you running saws too fast and your vids that show how a saw cuts at high to low rpm are the best. I just irks me when these clowns get on here bragging their saw holds 12000 in the cut. Steve


Understood.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 27, 2017)

Seems like half the guys in this thread don't post anymore ,where did they go ? Lot of good info here .


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 27, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Seems like half the guys in this thread don't post anymore ,where did they go ? Lot of good info here .



Wut up bro?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmssaws (Apr 27, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> where did they go ?


The way of the dodo


----------



## Paragon Builder (Apr 27, 2017)

Guru LLC said:


> One of my latest J'Red 2153s.
> 
> It does pretty good, even on the dogs, but it was using a light touch. There are so many variables to cutting a piece of wood, that even with video evidence one can still wonder.......




That saw needs more chain...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Apr 28, 2017)

Trx250r180 said:


> Seems like half the guys in this thread don't post anymore ,where did they go ? Lot of good info here .


 I've been know to wake the dead.http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/simonized-saws.167995/page-61

The game plan when they show up? -Always make them play into your hand where you can dazzle them with brilliance. If you can't dazzle them with brilliance then you can surly baffle 'em with bullshìt.
Example: They want to talk about combustion engines then I may say I don't really like that...its dirty so I pay for that service. So now the subject is off the table back in my court. You never want to lead on that you know more than you do because someone will know more. I call this the safe door .
Example: to get you started
Good looking woman wants to know what you do for a living.
A) I'm in high finance ?
B) my family is very very wealthy... I don't work?

Then you can always rattle then.
Hit then with something out of nowhere. I call this the defense Lawyer retort. Its a calming lead up and a sudden BANG!!!

And I'm not above using the old classics "I know you are but what am I" or " I'm rubber and your gule...it bounces or me and sticks to you...so there"
Those are a couple of real show stoppers. special occasion stuff.

I could settle that last dispute with one key word... but I prefer 600- 1000. Neither side is correct.

Step aside greenhorn & I'll show ya how its done...


----------

